# Need Help: '99 Polaris Sportsman 500



## Sako (Oct 30, 2007)

Hi
I bought a '99 Polaris Sportsman 500 this year and it has ran great, until I was using it to plow some snow and the 4wd quit working. I understand it's the full-time 4wd system, where the front only kicks in as soon as the rear tires start to slip. It was definitely working like that for the first 1/2 hour or so, but then it just lost 4wd and only the rear tires would spin. It has a fresh battery with full charge, so I don't think it's a low-voltage thing (caused by running the winch in/out to lift the plow).

Any one heard of this problem or have ideas on what may be the cause and what to look at? Your suggestions are much appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

My bro has a '96 500 and Uncle has an '04 both have had 4wd problems. I was not aware of a full time deal. My bro has never bothered messing with it as he bought if for $800. My uncle had it fixed; they found that a wire routing down from the grips was caught/ripped somewhere near the shocks from what I recall. So, it is very possible that some snow/ice caught one of those wires; hopefully for your sake, it is that simple. The Polaris certainly seem to have some engineering problems, good luck!


----------



## Sako (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks for the tip Huge29. I did check out those wires and see that they could be vulnerable, but they appeared to be in good shape. Turns out it was just the low battery from running the winch in/out for the plow. Something to keep in mind next time I'm doing it! Good to know the 4wd still works and I'm ready for the next snow storm!


----------

